# New to BB :D



## XMummy87X

Hello everyone (I'm new in the Baby and Bump forum!) , 

My name is Ana and I'm 24. I am married. 
Me and my husband have got a lovely DD who is three already and we are currently expecting the second baby. we found out a few days ago it's going to be another girl :D and she is due 20th May. 

Loving this forum already, there are alot of interestinf threads out there. the good thing is everyone replies. not like others I know.


----------



## fionar

:hi: Welcome! I'm 24 as well, but my son is just 2, and we haven't a second on the way yet!


----------



## Babyville

Hello, im 27, married and currently ttc our first child. Have been trying for 9 months with no success so now on 50mg clomid to help me ovulate. Have had my first round of tablets and now on day 14 of my cycle. Fingers crossed for 2 weeks time!! X


----------



## XMummy87X

Babyville said:


> Hello, im 27, married and currently ttc our first child. Have been trying for 9 months with no success so now on 50mg clomid to help me ovulate. Have had my first round of tablets and now on day 14 of my cycle. Fingers crossed for 2 weeks time!! X

I am sure you will get pregnant very soon :) . Fingers cross and think positive. Good Luck and let me know if it worked :D


----------



## irmastar

hello and welcome! I'm 23, married with qa 6 yr old son and currently expecting our second.


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Quackquack99

Welcome :)


----------



## storm4mozza

hey welcome to BnB and congratulations on your pregnancy :dust: x


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------

